# Froome V Wiggins



## Kevin Alexander (28 Nov 2013)

Seems like the Daily Mail are reporting a feud within Sky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...oomes-Tour-France-bonus-payment.html#comments

Have to say that the DM is usually the most inaccurate paper to read, including the sun but for this story I thought the same, why did Sky restrict Froome in 2012, you could see that in certain stages he was itching to power ahead and on one stage was given permission. You cant say he didnt have it in him to win as he did this year.

Interesting to see what happens within the team, total rubbish about froome being on drugs though from the comments.


----------



## Steve H (28 Nov 2013)

Brad was the team leader.
He had a good lead. 
He was the best time trialler of the potential winners with key time trial stages ahead.
No team manager is going to put at risk their best chance of winning the Tour.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Nov 2013)

old news


----------



## Spoked Wheels (28 Nov 2013)

Steve H said:


> Brad was the team leader.
> He had a good lead.
> He was the best time trialler of the potential winners with key time trial stages ahead.
> No team manager is going to put at risk their best chance of winning the Tour.



I did get the feeling that Froome would have won the tour if allowed to drop Brad. Froome is the better rider IMO.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 Nov 2013)

Froome was paid to support Wiggins, that was the job. If Wiggins had pulled a 'Giro' then Froome would have got the nod, but that didn't happen. The taking forever to share the winners bonus, as is tradition, seems like a really poor show from Wiggins, who purports to be a great fan of cycling tradition.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Nov 2013)

Is it July 2012 again?

What just happened?


----------



## Kevin Alexander (28 Nov 2013)

Steve H said:


> Brad was the team leader.
> He had a good lead.
> He was the best time trialler of the potential winners with key time trial stages ahead.
> No team manager is going to put at risk their best chance of winning the Tour.



Yeah thats what the documentary was saying but *was* he the best as Froome was 2nd.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (28 Nov 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Froome was paid to support Wiggins, that was the job. If Wiggins had pulled a 'Giro' then Froome would have got the nod, but that didn't happen. The taking forever to share the winners bonus, as is tradition, seems like a really poor show from Wiggins, who purports to be a great fan of cycling tradition.



Problem is, is what is report true. Wiggins does sometimes come across as arrogant at times but he is the reason i got into road cycling so still a role model for me.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Nov 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Problem is, is what is report true. Wiggins does sometimes come across as arrogant at times but he is the reason i got into road cycling so still a role model for me.


I think with Counde, Walsh and Brailsfords recent comments we can safely assume Wiggins was rather tardy with giving Froome his share of the pot.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (29 Nov 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I think with Counde, Walsh and Brailsfords recent comments we can safely assume Wiggins was rather tardy with giving Froome his share of the pot.



True but why report it and the papers do have a tendency to twist and exaggerate the truth.


----------



## rich p (29 Nov 2013)

There's more to this than meets the eye I believe.
A report I read said that if Wiggins gave Froome the normal share of the winner's pot Froome would have greatly out-earned BW due to copping £200K for coming second.
In truth though it's just shoot-stirring stuff that should be sorted out in private. Froome's gf doesn't do him any favours IMHO.


----------



## StuAff (29 Nov 2013)

rich p said:


> There's more to this than meets the eye I believe.
> A report I read said that if Wiggins gave Froome the normal share of the winner's pot Froome would have greatly out-earned BW due to copping £200K for coming second.
> In truth though it's just s***-stirring stuff that should be sorted out in private. Froome's gf doesn't do him any favours IMHO.


Froome, generally, comes across as a nice bloke- though his comments on the La Toussuire incident struck me as more than a little ambiguous. The other half, on the other hand, is a PR nightmare…for the bloke she does PR for….


----------



## Hont (29 Nov 2013)

It's all come out now because it's in Walsh's new book. I'm sure all (except maybe Michelle Cound perhaps) would rather have kept this quiet - especially Wiggins and Brailsford.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (29 Nov 2013)

It would be interesting to read David Walsh's book.

If my memory doesn't fail me I remember Wiggins was eager to defend his title and what we heard that Sky were more inclined to go with Froome leading the team. I vaguely recollect an interview with Wiggins where the question of Froome leading the tour was put to him and his reply was something like "we are professionals and we all want to lead the tour but he was confident he would be the one to lead the Sky team at the tour." So my question is, was a genuine injury what kept Wiggins out of the Tour? Or was just Wiggins throwing the toys out of the pram?


----------



## thom (29 Nov 2013)

RRSODL said:


> So my question is, was a genuine injury what kept Wiggins out of the Tour? Or was just Wiggins throwing the toys out of the pram?



Nobody will ever get a good answer to that question. To me this is just re-hashing old news and is rather tedious and unimportant.

There is a new season just round the corner. Brad is unlikely to go for GC, so what will be interesting is to see what targets he sets and where he applies himself. Let's look forward to that.
Let's also look forward to what Froome does as a GC rider. Will he hold off the burgeoning Columbian talent of the likes of Quintana and Uran Uran ? 
I'm much more excited about the stories of the future of GB cycling racing : the Yates brothers, will Geraint Thomas or Ian Stannard do something in the classics. Oh yes, Mark Cavendish too...


----------



## User169 (29 Nov 2013)

thom said:


> Will he hold off the burgeoning Columbian talent of the likes of Quintana and Uran Uran ?
> ...


 
Time for them to dust off their yellow jerseys (well T-shirts)...


----------



## tug benson (29 Nov 2013)

RRSODL said:


> It would be interesting to read David Walsh's book.
> 
> If my memory doesn't fail me I remember Wiggins was eager to defend his title and what we heard that Sky were more inclined to go with Froome leading the team. I vaguely recollect an interview with Wiggins where the question of Froome leading the tour was put to him and his reply was something like "we are professionals and we all want to lead the tour but he was confident he would be the one to lead the Sky team at the tour." So my question is, was a genuine injury what kept Wiggins out of the Tour? Or was just Wiggins throwing the toys out of the pram?


 

Wiggins would have got destroyed at this years Tour, sky knew who would bring the tour home and it wasn`t Wiggins


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (29 Nov 2013)

tug benson said:


> Wiggins would have got destroyed at this years Tour, sky knew who would bring the tour home and it wasn`t Wiggins


Agreed but people are kidding themselves if they think Froome would have had 2012 with the same ease! The past is the past, we should just leave it there and leave the what if's the f*ck alone. 

Ps, that elevation on your Velo profile is nuts.


----------



## Chris Norton (29 Nov 2013)

If Wiggins got first prize pot then froome with the second prize would have been subject to the same share the wealth tradition. Team game and all that but its a year ago and the tour down under become.


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Nov 2013)

Is this thread a result of someone just getting into pro racing?


----------



## Kevin Alexander (30 Nov 2013)

Yes Rob, ive just got into cycling but have watched the tour from 2012 when Wiggins won it.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2013)

Is the article the same one as being debated?

The article was not about who did / didn't win, or who should / could have won.

It is about a breach of etiquette raising the question as to why Wiggins paid all the riders except one, and Brailsford had to intervene to make him pay up. It illustrates a poor relationship in the team which could have an effect


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Nov 2013)

The Froome drugs allegations were an example of the hysterical post Armstrong reactions, and a need to find an one stop solution

There was a scientific paper (Google Antoine Vayer) that worked out how much power a rider should be able to output under normal circumstances and this was suggested as being usable as a warning flag. If a driver exceeds this calculated output then there must be some enhancement.

Froome's output on some of the legs exceeded this figure and were comparable with some of Armstrong's performances..... hence the only way it could be achievd was by performance enhancement

One sports Scientist stated:



> "When he won the stages of the Ax 3 Domaines and Mont Ventoux he was performing at a level that was similar to those athletes that are known to have doped in the past.
> 
> "That means there's been even more questioning around those performances, because people are looking at this person and saying, 'Well if he's not doping then how is he at that same level?'
> 
> "The answer to that is complex, because it's not simply that if you go too fast you must be doping. There are many other factors that affect the performance on a given day and so it needs a little bit of caution and a little bit of insight to understand fully what the data is saying."



This article explains some of the background


----------



## tug benson (3 Dec 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Agreed but people are kidding themselves if they think Froome would have had 2012 with the same ease! The past is the past, we should just leave it there and leave the what if's the f*ck alone.
> 
> Ps, that elevation on your Velo profile is nuts.


 

I like to climb, am not very fast and i can`t attack but i can climb..this year so far i`ve climbed 325,089ft...hoping to get my year ending miles 7000

My strava
http://www.strava.com/athletes/470547


----------



## beastie (4 Dec 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Agreed but people are kidding themselves if they think Froome would have had 2012 with the same ease! The past is the past, we should just leave it there and leave the what if's the f*ck alone.
> 
> Ps, that elevation on your Velo profile is nuts.


Agreed.
There were occasions when Froome looked to be struggling, and the bottom line is Wiggins wasn't racing him. If it had been open season it may well have been close.


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2013)

It sounds like they have buried the hatchet thankfully, although time will tell.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froome-spat-with-wiggins-over


----------



## montage (11 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> It sounds like they have buried the hatchet thankfully, although time will tell.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/froome-spat-with-wiggins-over



Wiggo has finished top 30 in Roubaix in 2009 as well so will be a useful ally for the cobbled stage. 25th to be exact

or a good plan B is he loses some weight again *cough*


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Dec 2013)

Anyone else struggling to maintain interest in this? I feel like I should give a toss, but I don't...


----------



## Dusty Bin (11 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Anyone else struggling to maintain interest in this? I feel like I should give a toss, but I don't...



That's one better than me then - I don't even _feel_ like I should give a toss...


----------



## Radchenister (11 Dec 2013)

thom said:


> Nobody will ever get a good answer to that question. To me this is just re-hashing old news and is rather tedious and unimportant.
> 
> There is a new season just round the corner. Brad is unlikely to go for GC, so what will be interesting is to see what targets he sets and where he applies himself. Let's look forward to that.
> Let's also look forward to what Froome does as a GC rider. Will he hold off the burgeoning Columbian talent of the likes of Quintana and Uran Uran ?
> I'm much more excited about the stories of the future of GB cycling racing : the Yates brothers, will Geraint Thomas or Ian Stannard do something in the classics. Oh yes, Mark Cavendish too...



Agree absolutely ... bike riders roll into the sunset, they revisit old routes on occasions of course but it's always in a new light on a new day, the past is acknowledged but not more important than the job in hand, I'm bored to death with the supposed Wiggins v Froome 'war' minutiae, to me it's just normal team politics magnified unnaturally by desk piloting journos and pub dwelling incumbents - time to move on folks  !

Speaking of which, I'm a bit partial to the Welsh (my uni days were spent there, the better half is 'one', which means so are half the kids and my extended family lol  ), they're an honest and hard working bunch; a brilliantly literal and lyrical nation ... Geraint Thomas is massive in my mind after his tour efforts with a broken pelvis, I'll be waving a flag for that man ... looking forwards to 2014, new roles, new goals and new winds in the sails.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Dec 2013)

The title says it all 'G' should have left SKY 2 years ago.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Anyone else struggling to maintain interest in this?



I had no interest to begin with.


----------



## dragon72 (11 Dec 2013)

Oh come on you lot! Like it's all beneath you to enjoy a bit of gossip. Which is all it is, after all.


----------



## Radchenister (11 Dec 2013)

Yep, tedious, long winded, 'Who shot JR?' stylie; now cliched, nothing new to discuss, nothing to see here ... move along now  !


----------



## rich p (11 Dec 2013)

It may be off-season trivia but it means a lot in the context of Sky's team next year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> It may be off-season trivia but it means a lot in the context of Sky's team next year.



It may do, but it's still not that interesting.


----------



## beastie (12 Dec 2013)

Marmion said:


> It may do, but it's still not that interesting.


Yet you have posted twice to say you're not interested. Are you sure?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2013)

beastie said:


> Yet you have posted twice to say you're not interested. Are you sure?



Yes.

I can guarantee I have no interest nor a clue about what the current state is in this matter, however I can express my view of disinterest surely? Or is there a rule against it? That's the 3rd post I have made, just in case you are keeping a tally.


----------



## oldroadman (12 Dec 2013)

There are always little niggles within teams. Sometimes they get out of hand, then the management needs to sort things out. That's just life. Very few people could say they liked everyone they worked with, and a team is just another workplace. The "fall-outs" business is usually stoked by outsiders who just want a story, or people around the riders who should know better but can't keep their twitter fingers still, and in some cases personal "managers". No problem with fair journalists, but too many have their own angle and want sensation/dirt where there isn't any. All very dull and boring unless you follow silly celeb magazines. Just concentrate on the racing where the work really gets done by the riders and support staff (who are often unrecognised heroes in my experience).


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2013)

This thread is getting rather long with posters coming in to say they have no interest in reading it though. Jus' sayin' like.


----------



## Hont (12 Dec 2013)

I can't help thinking that Sky should have sat them down in a room some time ago and get them to reach an understanding - as they now seem to have done. Sky/British Cycling seem, surprisingly, to be very poor at this side of man management - Victoria Pendleton was positively scathing about this in her Autobiog (particularly the way they handled Jess Varnish's disappointment in London).


----------



## beastie (12 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> This thread is getting rather long with posters coming in to say they have no interest in reading it though. Jus' sayin' like.


I am SO not interested in your post , I thought I would post to say so, but then I realised if I am not interested why would I comment..
.....oh em......whatever.


----------



## oldroadman (12 Dec 2013)

Hont said:


> I can't help thinking that Sky should have sat them down in a room some time ago and get them to reach an understanding - as they now seem to have done. Sky/British Cycling seem, surprisingly, to be very poor at this side of man management - Victoria Pendleton was positively scathing about this in her Autobiog (particularly the way they handled Jess Varnish's disappointment in London).


 
Comments quoted need to be considered with a large dollop of sodium chloride, BC have one of the sports leading shrinks on board, and emotional states around the times of major competitions are right on the edge. It goes with the level of fitness, work done, and expectation management, when the expectation is for wins all the time, which simply ain't possible. Best quote about bike racing from a famous rider "Cycling is about learning how to lose" (and move on to compete next time). Mistakes happen and they are not hard to find when the huge majority of things go exactly to plan. Always keep the glass half full!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> This thread is getting rather long with posters coming in to say they have no interest in reading it though. Jus' sayin' like.



I never said I had no interest in reading the thread, rather that I had no interest in Froome v Wiggins; always of interest to see what everyone else replies, even if I find it uninteresting. Always good to know what others find of interest.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2013)

Marmion said:


> I never said I had no interest in reading the thread, rather that I had no interest in Froome v Wiggins; always of interest to see what everyone else replies, even if I find it uninteresting. Always good to know what others find of interest.


  Okay lurker!!


----------



## J1780 (16 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Anyone else struggling to maintain interest in this? I feel like I should give a toss, but I don't...


 So what if the op 'new' to pro racing? And if you don't like the thread don't read it and don't reply to it. Its really very simple. Since when did this forum become a special forum for know it alls only? Give people a break.


----------



## PpPete (16 Dec 2013)

J1780 said:


> So what if the op 'new' to pro racing? And if you don't like the thread don't read it and don't reply to it. Its really very simple. Since when did this forum become a special forum for know it alls only? Give people a break.



Er.... this is the internet isn't it?
By definition all contributors "know it all" shirley ?


----------



## J1780 (16 Dec 2013)

PpPete said:


> Er.... this is the internet isn't it?
> By definition all contributors "know it all" shirley ?


who's Shirley? and why is by definition all contributors know it all?


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2013)

J1780 said:


> who's Shirley? and why is by definition all contributors know it all?


----------



## Doc333 (16 Dec 2013)

My understanding is that a war has been raging within the Team Sky camp for over a couple of years now. All the riders were pro-Brad, even Froome. During Brads local training regime around his home, he would work mainly alone and send results digitally to Shane and the gang back at base. Froome saw a snapshot and mentioned something to a couple of the junior team members about how they were going to struggle in next years tour. Seed was planted with a couple of the junior team members. Team gets back together for some winter training and Brad is a bit behind schedule and is bollocked, but Brad counters about a strain he had etc. Froomey sticks in the knife again behind the scenes. Winter training then starts going to plan and Brad looks mean and goes on to win everything leading up to the tour. Froome has been told to do his job and not get bogged down with tactics, ...... Brad smashes it and Froome is upset because he thinks he was held back, even though he was employed to do the job he ended up doing. Froome cannot keep quiet even in private and has his girlfriend as his agent, who then goes out and winds everyone up. Even when Sky try and draw a line a whisper of discontent leaks out.

Brad and Froome get into an argument because Froome is making it known in the media that he will be leading Team Sky. Brad isn't at this stage 100% due to illness and a minor injury, but is getting sick of Froomes mouth. Big fall out and Brad decides that there is no way he can support Froome and is upset with the team. The team say they dont think Brad will be ready and is one reason of going with Froome, but is he can get a result in the Giro they will maybe rethink things. Brad has a lot of bad luck in the Giro because of the weather, and running a 2nd string team who struggle leading the peleton and Brad getting hammered through lack of support. Brad throws the towel in and feigns injury to ensure he isn't supporting Froome. A lot of upset in Team Sky as we now have 2 groups and Froomes group has some defectors as they want to go to the tour.
Team Sky gradually breaks up with arrivals and departures, and many of those are down to Froome being a tart.


----------



## Doc333 (16 Dec 2013)

I'm newish to this site and today was the first time I've delved into the Pro section. One thing that stands out like a sore thumb is the Chris Froome, Brad Wiggins thing as the forum seems split down the middle, but if you factor in Froomes girlfriend Froome drops off a cliff.

So here goes


----------



## Dusty Bin (16 Dec 2013)

what?


----------



## Crackle (16 Dec 2013)

Quite a few threads already doc, have a shufty.


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2013)

Red or black wine gums?


----------



## tug benson (16 Dec 2013)

Wow that's some fairytale doc


----------



## jifdave (16 Dec 2013)

What's the actual question?

More likely to win the 2014 tour? Froome. 
Better rider? Wiggins has achieved more. 
Fav person? Wiggo for me as he's a bit outlandish.


----------



## VamP (16 Dec 2013)




----------



## thom (16 Dec 2013)

@Doc333 , it's true, SKY sent a 2nd string team to the Giro, which is why Uran Uran came 2nd...


----------



## Radchenister (16 Dec 2013)

Yeah, wot he said  !


J1780 said:


> So what if the op 'new' to pro racing? And if you don't like the thread don't read it and don't reply to it. Its really very simple. Since when did this forum become a special forum for know it alls only? Give people a break.


 

You're absolutely right, the internet is purely a place for conspiracy theories and churning up half truths upon half truths, ad infinitum, then embellishing it until we've got a half believable body of evidence, as so eloquently shown via our man on the inside Doc333 . 

There's no point in actually trying to keep up with anything in real time, just Google some news from July 2012 and pick it up from there. 

...and while we're at it, I'd still like someone to show me some actual proof on Mr L E Gunderson's alleged doping, you can't prove a negative can you - never failed a drug test you know!


----------



## lay (16 Dec 2013)

I could tell you lot a story about BW - BUT i wont but will say, perfect position on the bike, nice bloke ! and outstandingly cool (bike handlings skills) on a bike ! - he is simply perfection personified when on a bike !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2013)

Do we need a poll?
Troll or idiot?


----------



## Dusty Bin (16 Dec 2013)

lay said:


> he is simply perfection personified when on a bike !!!!!!!!!!




View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt5h-rnsF6I


----------



## Radchenister (16 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Red or black wine gums?



I like yellow ones!


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2013)

Radchenister said:


> I like yellow ones!


Yeah, cos they made of lemon flavoured EPO. Cheat!


----------



## Radchenister (16 Dec 2013)

Never failed a test  !


----------



## PpPete (16 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> Do we need a poll?
> Troll or idiot?


 Which are you then Grandad?


----------



## rich p (16 Dec 2013)

PpPete said:


> Which are you then Grandad?


It was ungallant of me to use the T word but that post above, from Doc333, cried out for it.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2013)

rich p said:


> It was ungallant of me to use the T word but that post above, from Doc333, cried out for it.


Whereas the 'I word' is perfectly okay ...?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Dec 2013)

lay said:


> and outstandingly cool (bike handlings skills) on a bike ! - he is simply perfection personified when on a bike !!!!!!!!!!



Unless wet and going down a hill.


----------



## lay (16 Dec 2013)

Uninteresting fact No: 454234 - I've been passed by 2 cars recently with EPO in the reg.


----------



## lay (16 Dec 2013)

Oh come on - yuz are having a go' at Brad for literally descending in the wet - Anyone with a bit of sense knows its dicey when wet when travelling REALLY FAST on 5mm of rubber...give him some slack, whether he gets paid (a lot of money) or not.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Dec 2013)

You were the one saying he was perfection...which he isn't. Maybe if you'd been a bit more accurate I'd have not bothered commenting.


----------



## Dusty Bin (16 Dec 2013)

lay said:


> Oh come on - yuz are having a go' at Brad for literally descending in the wet - Anyone with a bit of sense knows its dicey when wet when travelling REALLY FAST on 5mm of rubber...give him some slack, whether he gets paid (a lot of money) or not.



you haven't watched the vid then..?


----------



## 400bhp (16 Dec 2013)

lay said:


> Oh come on - yuz are having a go' at Brad for literally descending in the wet - Anyone with a bit of sense knows its dicey when wet when travelling REALLY FAST on *5mm of rubber*...give him some slack, whether he gets paid (a lot of money) or not.



Yes it would be dicey travelling on 5mm of rubber


----------



## J1780 (16 Dec 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Yeah, wot he said  !
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right, the internet is purely a place for conspiracy theories and churning up half truths upon half truths, ad infinitum, then embellishing it until we've got a half believable body of evidence, as so eloquently shown via our man on the inside Doc333 .
> ...


 
I wish I was as smart as you. Must be great up there where you are.


----------



## Radchenister (16 Dec 2013)

I'm glad you appreciate my greatness, you'll be lining me up for public backlash and accusing me of doping soon  .


----------



## J1780 (16 Dec 2013)

Radchenister said:


> I'm glad you appreciate my greatness, you'll be lining me up for public backlash and accusing me of doping soon  .


 accusations of doping and public backlash? Nah not for you. You're far too great. You are just to far ahead. Reading your posts I would say you're the next step in evolution... no doubt.


----------



## Radchenister (16 Dec 2013)

That's 'too far' budd', you got it right first attempt then blew it ... and you're right, I'm way ahead, super pedantry is my mantra, catch up  !


----------



## J1780 (16 Dec 2013)

Wouldn't even try.....I'm bound by human limitations.


----------



## Radchenister (16 Dec 2013)

You said it.


----------



## J1780 (16 Dec 2013)

Radchenister said:


> You said it.


Thanks 'stylie' I do appreciate it. Didn't have to look TO far.


----------



## oldroadman (16 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> My understanding is that a war has been raging within the Team Sky camp for over a couple of years now. All the riders were pro-Brad, even Froome. During Brads local training regime around his home, he would work mainly alone and send results digitally to Shane and the gang back at base. Froome saw a snapshot and mentioned something to a couple of the junior team members about how they were going to struggle in next years tour. Seed was planted with a couple of the junior team members. Team gets back together for some winter training and Brad is a bit behind schedule and is bollocked, but Brad counters about a strain he had etc. Froomey sticks in the knife again behind the scenes. Winter training then starts going to plan and Brad looks mean and goes on to win everything leading up to the tour. Froome has been told to do his job and not get bogged down with tactics, ...... Brad smashes it and Froome is upset because he thinks he was held back, even though he was employed to do the job he ended up doing. Froome cannot keep quiet even in private and has his girlfriend as his agent, who then goes out and winds everyone up. Even when Sky try and draw a line a whisper of discontent leaks out.
> 
> Brad and Froome get into an argument because Froome is making it known in the media that he will be leading Team Sky. Brad isn't at this stage 100% due to illness and a minor injury, but is getting sick of Froomes mouth. Big fall out and Brad decides that there is no way he can support Froome and is upset with the team. The team say they dont think Brad will be ready and is one reason of going with Froome, but is he can get a result in the Giro they will maybe rethink things. Brad has a lot of bad luck in the Giro because of the weather, and running a 2nd string team who struggle leading the peleton and Brad getting hammered through lack of support. Brad throws the towel in and feigns injury to ensure he isn't supporting Froome. A lot of upset in Team Sky as we now have 2 groups and Froomes group has some defectors as they want to go to the tour.
> Team Sky gradually breaks up with arrivals and departures, and many of those are down to Froome being a tart.


 
Fascinating. It would make a great novel. Ahem.


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Dec 2013)

J1780 said:


> So what if the op 'new' to pro racing? And if you don't like the thread don't read it and don't reply to it. Its really very simple. Since when did this forum become a special forum for know it alls only? Give people a break.



yak yak yak!


----------



## J1780 (17 Dec 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> yak yak yak!


Good boy


----------



## raindog (17 Dec 2013)

I can't wait for the season to kick off


----------



## rich p (17 Dec 2013)

These sort of threads make you pine for the Tour of Qatar even!


----------



## Radchenister (17 Dec 2013)

Wot wiv bein new to pro cycling n all, I av to arsk are there many other cycling events than the TdF then?


----------



## Rob3rt (17 Dec 2013)

lay said:


> I could tell you lot a story about BW - BUT i wont but will say, *perfect position on the bike*, nice bloke ! and outstandingly cool (bike handlings skills) on a bike ! - he is simply perfection personified when on a bike !!!!!!!!!!



LMFAO at this post.

Don't know how you come to the conclusion in the bolded bit, is this because the commentators jabber on about his TT position all the time making daft comments based on the (not always, in fact often incorrect) assumption that a flat back is better?


----------



## oldroadman (17 Dec 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt5h-rnsF6I



There are some pretty clueless comments on here. Pro racing is "on the edge" a lot. Riders fall off or are brought down, it happens. At times descending is on the edge of sanity, when the attacks go in and the rain comes down. Some organisers seem to delight in creating a parcours that encourages the taking of silly risks, and I blame no-one who has had a few recent chutes if they back off a bit and take a chance on getting back in later. In my view, anyone who questions the character and thought processes of a TdF winner needs to learn a lot more and do some serious reading before spouting off opinions which are less than informed.


----------



## Dusty Bin (17 Dec 2013)

oldroadman said:


> There are some pretty clueless comments on here. Pro racing is "on the edge" a lot. Riders fall off or are brought down, it happens. At times descending is on the edge of sanity, when the attacks go in and the rain comes down. Some organisers seem to delight in creating a parcours that encourages the taking of silly risks, and I blame no-one who has had a few recent chutes if they back off a bit and take a chance on getting back in later. In my view, anyone who questions the character and thought processes of a TdF winner needs to learn a lot more and do some serious reading before spouting off opinions which are less than informed.



Not sure what you mean. If you are referring to the comments underneath the vid, then I never read them anyway, because they are usually made by imbeciles...


----------



## Risex4 (17 Dec 2013)

lay said:


> perfect position on the bike, nice bloke ! and outstandingly cool (bike handlings skills) on a bike ! - he is simply perfection personified when on a bike !!!!!!!!!!



I'm not 100% sure on all that, but I will say he can park his bike like no other. I still laugh when I think about it now.


----------



## Doc333 (18 Dec 2013)

Tour de France winner Chris Froome says it is "inevitable" that his reputation will be tarnished by team-mate Jonathan Tiernan-Locke's anti-doping violation

This is one bloke who thinks the team is him


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Dec 2013)

He is probably right in at least a not unsubstantial number of peoples eyes!


----------



## VamP (18 Dec 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Wot wiv bein new to pro cycling n all, I av to arsk are there many other cycling events than the TdF then?


 
Nuffin worsewhile.


----------



## Crackle (18 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> Tour de France winner Chris Froome says it is "inevitable" that his reputation will be tarnished by team-mate Jonathan Tiernan-Locke's anti-doping violation
> 
> This is one bloke who thinks the team is him



I'm loving the Froome hatred, Doc, it's very entertaining, even though I'm not sure where you're getting it from. Still it doesn't matter when you've got an evil droneborg like Froome to deal with.


----------



## tug benson (18 Dec 2013)

Doc333 said:


> Tour de France winner Chris Froome says it is "inevitable" that his reputation will be tarnished by team-mate Jonathan Tiernan-Locke's anti-doping violation
> 
> This is one bloke who thinks the team is him


You have real issues with Chris Froome


----------



## Louch (19 Dec 2013)

I don't hate Froome, just find him false and hard to like. Brads an arse, but I'm an arse too so I think he's alright.


----------



## tug benson (20 Dec 2013)

Louch said:


> I don't hate Froome, just find him false and hard to like. Brads an arse, but I'm an arse too so I think he's alright.


What do you find false about froome?


----------



## Louch (20 Dec 2013)

tug benson said:


> What do you find false about froome?


His power outputs.....only joking. I just always get the feeling he isn't the guy he makes himself out to be.


----------



## rich p (21 Dec 2013)

I don't like Contador cos of the doping schtick and he seems like a self-regarding prick. However, if he was clean I'd love him as a rider because of his aggression and style.
What I'm trying to say is that I don't need to like a cyclist's 'personality' (garnered secondhand) to admire their riding style and panache. The same goes for Froome, for me.


----------



## Dangermouse (18 Jan 2014)

It has just been announced by Sky that Wiggins and Froome will definitely race together this season in all the big tours..........so who do you reckon will come out on top.
Personally I would like to see Wiggo make a real comeback, but I do think Froome will be the one to watch.


----------



## Ernie_RBR (18 Jan 2014)

Froome just gets my vote .. Hes a lot better on the mountains than Wiggo .


----------



## Booyaa (18 Jan 2014)

I think overall Froome is better, I do prefer Wiggo though. Very much depends on the race though.


----------



## User169 (18 Jan 2014)

Oh for heavens sake, they arent going to be racing against each other.


----------



## Dangermouse (18 Jan 2014)

I just hope that when any one of them get into a winning position, the other falls into a support role and doesn't fein injury so as not to support the other.


----------



## Spinney (18 Jan 2014)

who would do that???


----------



## Dangermouse (18 Jan 2014)

Spinney said:


> who would do that???




It was only me thinking out aloud..........I don't think it has been done before


----------



## montage (18 Jan 2014)

We need more threads on this


----------



## thom (18 Jan 2014)

montage said:


> We need more threads on this


@Moderators might it be possible to reuse either of the wondrous threads : 
1) Froome v Wiggins 
2) Brad or Froome


----------



## Chris Norton (18 Jan 2014)

Whatever went on last year in the team has gone. Wiggins future is back on the track and knows another grand tour is not on the agenda win wise but support in a gt is well possible.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jan 2014)

Wiggins looks like Worzle Gummidge:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ntK5R-DjSs


----------



## e-rider (18 Jan 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> It has just been announced by Sky that Wiggins and Froome will definitely race together this season in all the big tours..........so who do you reckon will come out on top.
> Personally I would like to see Wiggo make a real comeback, but I do think Froome will be the one to watch.


Froome is on the way up, Wiggo is perhaps on the way down (at his age).
It's quite simple really, Wiggo is slightly better at the TTs, whilst Froome is quite a lot better in the mountains. As the focus on TTs is quite minimal these days in the grand tours, there can only be one obvious choice.
Froome is certainly more exciting to watch on TV!


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Jan 2014)

It would be nice to see Wiggo win one more big tour, and then retire and join the commentary team on eurosport


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jan 2014)

e-rider said:


> Froome is certainly more exciting to watch on TV!



I agree Wiggo does not look at his stem half as much which adds much to the excitement

http://chrisfroomelookingatstems.tumblr.com


----------



## e-rider (19 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I agree Wiggo does not look at his stem half as much which adds much to the excitement
> 
> http://chrisfroomelookingatstems.tumblr.com


I always thought he was looking at his top cap


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I agree Wiggo does not look at his stem half as much which adds much to the excitement
> 
> http://chrisfroomelookingatstems.tumblr.com



The "What it feels like to be the stem" pic is good


----------



## e-rider (19 Jan 2014)

I reckon he's got one of these, but he just can't quite believe it!


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jan 2014)

thom said:


> @Moderators might it be possible to reuse either of the wondrous threads :
> 1) Froome v Wiggins
> 2) Brad or Froome



We've not had Woome v Friggins yet

Or Fad v Broome.


----------

